# Hello from Hudson, Florida!



## wood0428 (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad to have found a forum where I can get some help and information on beekeeping. I have lived in Florida for 32 years and I am originally from LI, New York. I just loaded up two hive with bees and have started feeding them a 50/50 sugar solution. The bees have consumed 2 gallons of sugar water in 3 days and I am wondering if this is normal. Everything I have read says it is but I want to make sure I am doing the correct thing! I would also like to treat for Varroa mites as I know they are present when I picked up my nucs. I have purchased some Apilife Var and I think I should do this before the next honey flow. Any help or ideas about this please let me know your thoughts. The nucs were very strong with brood, capped brood, eggs, larvae and capped honey. I added a second brood box on top of both hives the same day I brought the hives to my apiary. 
Thank for any help I can get!
Mike


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to BeeSource. My sister lives in your town, also having moved there around the same time as you. She's not a beekeeper so won't be able to give you any local advice. Neither can I. I'm one of the few ex-New Yorkers compelled to move to colder northern climates. 

Are thare any local bee clubs in your area? The local one here in Maine was a big help to me as I got back into keeping bees after a long layoff.

Wayne


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mike!


----------



## wood0428 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wayne,
Yes there are some local clubs but I just thought I might get some more info from this forum. I took several webinars and have been reading every thing I can for several years now. I am joining the Tampa Bay Beekeepers Association in about 2 weeks when their next meeting comes up and I found a good mentor but he is quite a distance from me so we will be doing a lot of E-mail correspondence.


----------

